# Best 3 bass lures!!



## Parkerpa (Aug 28, 2007)

#1 For catching lots of bass. "RAPALA"!!
#2 For biggest bass "Plastic Worm"
#3 Buzz Bait a distant third!
Everyone Agree?!


----------



## MLCinNCTX (May 30, 2007)

1. Plastic worm (black, purple, or electric blue)

2. Spinner bait ( white skirt for clear water, Chartrusse (sp) for dirty water)

3. Rattle trap (fire tiger)

Besides being the three best bass baits you can catch about anything in the lake with them also. Just don't seem right not having pig and jig list. Ask the question again in the winter and the P&J are on the list


----------



## coxhw (Jun 7, 2007)

1 Worms 

2 Rattletraps

3 Chartreuse Hand grenades


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

For me it would have to be:

1. Spinnerbaits.......by far!

2. Hullapopper, frog colored.

3. Plastic worms.


----------



## Parkerpa (Aug 28, 2007)

you guys are giving the Rapala NO respect!!
i would do a commercial for the 3" top water.
I do love those hula poppers though!


----------



## txbassmn (May 19, 2007)

I would have to say
1. chatterbait
2. spinnerbait
3. wacky worm


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

Wow good question. There are specific lures that depending upon time of year will out produce others or just plain fun to fish with like the buzz bait or chugger or floating/diving type bait. If I were limited to just three and in order of preference it would be
1. plastic worm (can be fished several different ways)
2. spinner bait (can also be fished different ways even buzzed along top)
3. crank bait


----------



## Parkerpa (Aug 28, 2007)

*Get no Respect!!*

Come on guys!! nobody loves the Rapala?
Its great even for trout!!


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

big bass.... jig w/ pig
finding bass.... spinner bait
morning bass... pop r


----------



## wadefisherman (Oct 26, 2006)

1. Pet spoon

2, Pet spoon

3. Pet spoon


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

"Best" all depends on the lake and what the bass eat in that particular lake and at that time of year. If you want the ones used most often, mine would be:
1) Hedon Pop-R in bone color
2) Motor oil rubber worm
3) FireCracker rubber grup on a 1/16th out white jighead.

The above applies to lake Travis.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

The Rat-L-Trap catches almost anything that swims in fresh or salt.


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

*My new lure....*

One of my most recently discovered, favoritest, fun lures is the Chartruse/White Ribbet Frog. It is virtually snag proof, wiggles and wobbles on the surface and leads to some explosive strikes on the surface. It is fun to fish even when you dont get bites....can cast way back in grass beds and some of the strikes are through the mat of grass....only prob is, you miss a lot of strikes, but boy are they explosive!! LOL This past week we caught several on Lake Palestine, 4#, 2 1/2# and a few smaller, but had many more strikes.

Be alert... a lot of times they will follow it to the boat and try to take it about the time you lift it out of the water!! Try it, you will like it! They come in a pre rigged package (3 per package) at Academy for like $4, in large size and smaller...we use the smaller one.

Later
R3F


----------



## bogan (Mar 23, 2006)

1. Watermelon Lizard
2. Chrome Rattletrap
3. Pop R white belly black back


----------



## big_zugie (Mar 14, 2006)

This honestly depends on if im on the river or at the lake.

Wacky Worm

Lizard

Rat l trap


----------



## StevePage (Aug 1, 2006)

Whitebassfisher said:


> The Rat-L-Trap catches almost anything that swims in fresh or salt.


I agree, almost like it picks a fight with the fish. Notorious for foul hooking but works great in all colors. I prefer chrome/blue, crayfish, and chrome.


----------



## jasonp (Jun 27, 2007)

*Depend on Lake...*

Amistad
Numbers: Black and Chrome or Blue and Chome Rattle Trap
Big Fish: BIG Motor oil/pumpkin seed WORM
Fun in the morning: Z-Spook

Any East Texas Lake:
Numbers: Black and Chrome or Blue and Chome Rattle Trap
Big Fish: BIG Electric Blue or Red and Black Worm
Fun in the morning: Buzz Bait

Favorite Lure of all time: Black and chartruse beetle spin on a light action rod


----------



## Fish Aholic (May 13, 2005)

1. Zoom baby brush hog in ruby red/black

2. White spinner bait with willow blades

3. Red head with white belly top water. Popping style.


----------



## Parkerpa (Aug 28, 2007)

*No Rapala in your tackle box!!*

I know what the problem is now! You dont own a RAPALA!!
You old dogs need to learn more tricks. Get a top water 3"
black and silver or black and gold. and discover catching more
bass!!Good luck


----------



## Fishspanker (Feb 8, 2005)

Carolina Rig

Crankbait

Swim bait


----------



## disgusted (Feb 16, 2005)

Watermelon gold glitter super fluke.

Watermelon red super fluke.

Watermelon seed super fluke

If you can catch them on anything else, It's just a fluke.









Here are a couple of fluke fish from this year.

#1 10.20 lbs
#2 13.47 lbs


----------



## disgusted (Feb 16, 2005)

coxhw said:


> 3 Chartreuse Hand grenades


Why chartreuse? I never have painted them before. I just pulled the pin, threw them and ducked


----------



## carltonbare (Sep 24, 2007)

1. plastic worm (watermelon red, pumpkinseed & tequila sunrise) texas rig
2. Pop R (baby bass)
3. Spinner bait...... when the bite is slow...

no one asked for a 4th but I like the FROG

http://www.secretsoftheoutdoors.com/frogging.html


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

1) Plastic worms for numbers

2) Swimbaits for size

3) Topwater for fun

As you can see I keep plenty of swimbaits in my boat


----------

